# ways to outsmart vets that talk down to you....



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

when she starts to talk down to you and treating you like you are stupid when speaking about vacs. just tell them the origin of where myxi came from  that soon shut her up hahah.

anyone else had this?


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Have to admit sometimes the vet nurses get on my nerves at the vets - some of them seem to feel the need to reel off a million basic knowledge facts whenever I've taken a new pet there. You know, things you'd have researched before getting the pet in the first place.

When I took my rabbit there for the first time when I had a health concern she was jabbering on and on 'egg cup of food a day' 'neuter at bla bla months' so much that I barely got a word of what the vet himself was saying!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Not quite, though I did once take a cat to the vet because she had mastitis. I was charged £30 consultation, to which I just said, hang on, I told YOU what was wrong with her just charge me for the bloody medication!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

yer they 100% rely on what you say, coz to them its just another animal


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

cant say that i have....... im on first name terms with all the staff at my vets, i normally get the "i wont bother to tell you this as you already know better then me!" :lol: :lol: :lol:

sarelis the vets HAVE to do a consult, they can NOT prescribe meds without a consult, unless the animal has been seen recently and the vet can safely say thats whats wrong, its more then their job and their liscense to practise is worth if they didnt do it!!
if the animal has to go in you HAVE to have a consult as it is taking up the vets time, simple as


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> cant say that i have....... im on first name terms with all the staff at my vets, i normally get the "i wont bother to tell you this as you already know better then me!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Same as me


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i used to be like that, but all the vets i got on with have transfered to their other branches now  so im stuck with ones that i can barely understand most of the time ha


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to be a fly on the wall after one of your consults


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> cant say that i have....... im on first name terms with all the staff at my vets, i normally get the "i wont bother to tell you this as you already know better then me!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


DITTO :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Grace_Lily said:


> Have to admit sometimes the vet nurses get on my nerves at the vets - some of them seem to feel the need to reel off a million basic knowledge facts whenever I've taken a new pet there. You know, things you'd have researched before getting the pet in the first place.
> 
> When I took my rabbit there for the first time when I had a health concern she was jabbering on and on 'egg cup of food a day' 'neuter at bla bla months' so much that I barely got a word of what the vet himself was saying!


The vast majority of people who buy small animals do zero research.

I'd much rather a vet or nurse make the effort to provide basic education during a consult, than not bother at all. Even if it helps just one pet in 20, it's better than nothing.

Btw, in order to pass their portfolio's, student nurses HAVE to "lecture" owners of various animals, in various subjects. May seem a bit obvious and tedious, but without doing so, they can not qualify. Sometimes it may be that they are being assessed in terms of knowledge, understanding and ability to educate.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> when she starts to talk down to you and treating you like you are stupid when speaking about vacs. just tell them the origin of where myxi came from  that soon shut her up hahah.
> 
> anyone else had this?


Or ask then why SOME companies are now recommending three yearly boosters on their medication info!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

sarelis said:


> Not quite, though I did once take a cat to the vet because she had mastitis. I was charged £30 consultation, to which I just said, hang on, I told YOU what was wrong with her just charge me for the bloody medication!!


you never tell a vet what you think is wrong thats his job thats what you pay him for thats what he is trained for and if your not convinced then you can get a second oppinion affter4 all they charge enough


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

wacky said:


> you never tell a vet what you think is wrong thats his job thats what you pay him for thats what he is trained for and if your not convinced then you can get a second oppinion affter4 all they charge enough


I always tell me vet what is wrong, they just confirm it with a consult


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> The vast majority of people who buy small animals do zero research.
> 
> I'd much rather a vet or nurse make the effort to provide basic education during a consult, than not bother at all. Even if it helps just one pet in 20, it's better than nothing.
> 
> Btw, in order to pass their portfolio's, student nurses HAVE to "lecture" owners of various animals, in various subjects. May seem a bit obvious and tedious, but without doing so, they can not qualify. Sometimes it may be that they are being assessed in terms of knowledge, understanding and ability to educate.


To be honest I think she was off point on two counts; one, not taking the hint when I was repeatedly saying 'yes I'm aware of that' and two, rabbiting on when the vet was carrying out a diagnosis. Don't think I was being unreasonable in preferring to hear what the vet had to say about my rabbit's respiratory problems than the vet nurses onslaught of basic care education.

I encourage education but shoving it down everyone's throats regardless of whether or not they need it is a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I was really happy with my vets, but now Seray, the vet that Sabre(the dog) likes is gone, so thats gonna be fun next time, he really couldnt be bothered with the new vet, and tbh I didnt like her either. 
Then I booked Jana in for her spay, expecting that Mitzi would be doing it as she is the small animal vet, or at least she seems to know the most, I always ask for her. I took her in and I found yet another new vet was going the pre-check and the op  I felt like saying, I'll come back when Mitzi's here, I was worried enough anyway!

I also saw totally new vet nurses, and they were telling me that I had to be careful with her weight now she is spayed, well duh! Add that to the "give her 4ml of metacam" and I dont like them at all!

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Sometimes I think they feel like I'm grilling them because if there is something I don't know I will ask lots of questions. Like they sexed Maisie today just to check and I had never seen her lady pieces before so I was asking lots of questions coz it could of been male pieces for all I knew ha


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My old vets in Devon were always so lovely and I always felt like I got my moines worth a full check over including teeth and a weigh in. George was dumped their by his previous owner and they appreciate seeing him doing so well. 

They can tell straight away that your a good rabbit owner by the way you pick them up out of the carrier and they way that they sit happily on the table and are all over you and nosing around rather than panic stricken, frozen with ears back.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Sometimes I think they feel like I'm grilling them because if there is something I don't know I will ask lots of questions. Like they sexed Maisie today just to check and I had never seen her lady pieces before so I was asking lots of questions coz it could of been male pieces for all I knew ha


So you are so knowledgable that you think that your vet talks down to you when giving a consult ,yet you can not even sex your own pets


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not knowledgable on all areas, doing a degree in animal science and welfare so we learn about myxi and VHD. Where as they don't teach u about sexing them so that is why I asked so I could learn.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> I'm not knowledgable on all areas, doing a degree in animal science and welfare so we learn about myxi and VHD. Where as they don't teach u about sexing them so that is why I asked so I could learn.


Sorry but you really have made this whole thread pointless. 
To identify sex that is the most basic requirement of pet care is it not.. and you are saying your vet talked down to you. Sounds more like he is probably showing a great deal of patience.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> Sorry but you really have made this whole thread pointless.
> To identify sex that is the most basic requirement of pet care is it not.. and you are saying your vet talked down to you. Sounds more like he is probably showing a great deal of patience.


To be fair if you don't know what you are looking for sexing young rabbits can be very difficult, even vets have difficulty sometimes 

I have to be honest tho, I don't see how the vet was talking down to the OP about vaccinations as many apparently experienced rabbit owners either don't or know how often they need to vaccinate so IMO a vet can never say enough about them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think a vet should be like any other professional and express people skills amongst medical knowlege!

I have an excellent rodents vets, and have seen both the main vets in there (a married couple awww) and they are lovely and knowledgeable and even when I was trying to find a way of keeping my Dini alive they were lovely and explined in FULL why her case was pretty hopeless.

HOWEVER I did have an emergency trip to the vets with a limp rabbits, she was awake and her eyes were moving but otherwise she was completley limp. it was a case of the local vets or a dead bunny. So I rushed there just before it closed and...as Lil_Miss can confirm, he not only talked down to me but SHOUTED at me for being on the phone to someone who's rabbit experience I trusted (Lil_Miss  ) when he was telling me this was a hopeless case. I couldn't believe that he was putting his home-time above my rabbit's life!! I insisted on an injection of steroids and recovery food (on the advice on Lil_Miss  ) and within three hours she was lifting her head up, within 5 she was very shakily sitting up and by morning was sitting up unaided and hopping around!!

Some vets are idiots. But then again some people are idiots! 

(Oh and for the record this is the vet that later told me that a dry diet for kittens was just as good as a wet one!)


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i understand that they need to tell you this information, but when they can see on their records that you have owned rabbits for 10 years you should really by then know about vaccinations.

plus maisie is so small that it is very difficult for the vet to tell what sex she is, so i dont really stand a chance ha. ive tried but i always fail ha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i understand that they need to tell you this information,* but when they can see on their records that you have owned rabbits for 10 years you should really by then know about vaccinations.*
> 
> plus maisie is so small that it is very difficult for the vet to tell what sex she is, so i dont really stand a chance ha. ive tried but i always fail ha.


You would think so, but in many cases that isn't true 

Oh if you are still a bit unsure just take a picture of her bits with you lightly pressing either side of them and then just pm me the picture, I'm pretty good at sexing rabbits in pictures apparently :lol:


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i understand that they need to tell you this information, but when they can see on their records that you have owned rabbits for 10 years you should really by then know about vaccinations.
> 
> plus maisie is so small that it is very difficult for the vet to tell what sex she is, so i dont really stand a chance ha. ive tried but i always fail ha.


i think after 10 years you should know what rabbit bits look like and be able to sex them


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Will do  she is being a bit touchy at the moment as she had her VHD yesterday so isn't impressed haha. She defo ain't gunna like her Christmas present haha


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

wacky said:


> i think after 10 years you should know what rabbit bits look like and be able to sex them


This is my first one I've needed to sex as the previous ones I knew what they were


----------

